# SỮA CHO BÉ 18 THÁNG TUỔI



## Hồng Mai Nguyễn (27/1/21)

Hi các mẹ, bé nhà mình 18 tháng đang uống Dielac Alpha của Vinamilk, nặng 8,5kg và cao có 80cm thôi ạ (Buồn rầu hết sức). Em đang muốn đổi sữa để cải thiện chiều cao cho hơn, thấy nhiều mẹ trên group đang gợi ý sữa Kid Power của Hàn. Em tìm thấy có ít thông tin quá ạ, mẹ nào dùng sữa này rồi tư vấn em với ạ.


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (28/1/21)

Kid power tốt đó mom ơi, sữa này có 2 thành phần chính hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao là CPP và Canxi


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (28/1/21)

Bé em 3 tuổi dùng được sữa này chưa mn ơi


----------



## văn khánh trang (28/1/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Bé em 3 tuổi dùng được sữa này chưa mn ơi


Sữa Kid power dành cho các trẻ 1-10 tuổi nha, tùy số tuổi của con mình chọn thôi


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (28/1/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Sữa Kid power dành cho các trẻ 1-10 tuổi nha, tùy số tuổi của con mình chọn thôi


Đây đủ chất dinh dưỡng chứ mom nhỉ


----------



## văn khánh trang (28/1/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Đây đủ chất dinh dưỡng chứ mom nhỉ


Con hấp thụ dinh dưỡng tốt mom ơi


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (28/1/21)

E cũng đang cho con uống kid power nè, từ khi đổi sang sữa này cho con ăn uống ngon miệng hơn, cân nặng tăng ổn định mom ơi


----------



## trần phương thanh (28/1/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> E cũng đang cho con uống kid power nè, từ khi đổi sang sữa này cho con ăn uống ngon miệng hơn, cân nặng tăng ổn định mom ơi


Uống con có táo ko mom


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (28/1/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Uống con có táo ko mom


dòng này mát, ko gây nóng trong hay táo gì cho con cả


----------



## trần phương thanh (28/1/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> dòng này mát, ko gây nóng trong hay táo gì cho con cả


Thế thì ổn r , chư con e cứ uống sữa vào là bị táo, chắc e cũng đổi sang sữa này cho con uống thử


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (28/1/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Thế thì ổn r , chư con e cứ uống sữa vào là bị táo, chắc e cũng đổi sang sữa này cho con uống thử


Mình thấy sữa này tốt đó mom, cho con uống đi


----------



## Như Ngọc (29/1/21)

Kid power tốt chứ mom có DHA của Kid Power là thành phần đặc biệt, được chiết xuất từ thực vật - vi tảo biển, trí não của con cũng phát triển


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (29/1/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Kid power tốt chứ mom có DHA của Kid Power là thành phần đặc biệt, được chiết xuất từ thực vật - vi tảo biển, trí não của con cũng phát triển


Sưa này của mom cho con uống lâu chưa


----------



## Như Ngọc (29/1/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Sưa này của mom cho con uống lâu chưa


Bé 1t là mình booe sung cho con r mom, nay bé 4t r nè, trộm vía con nhạnh nhạy mấy bài hát tiếng anh hát vèo vèo luôn


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (29/1/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Bé 1t là mình booe sung cho con r mom, nay bé 4t r nè, trộm vía con nhạnh nhạy mấy bài hát tiếng anh hát vèo vèo luôn


Thích nhỉ, nuôi con thế là mừng luôn, chắc e cũng đổi sang sữa này cho con


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (29/1/21)

Sữa này uống tốt mà mom ơi, con mình cũng ốm yếu suốt, thấy đổi sang kid power trộm vía con ko bị mấy bệnh lặt vặt nữa


----------



## Linh Đoàn (29/1/21)

Bé nhà mình đã dùng nhiều loại sữa khác nhau nhưng mình thấy Kid Power là loại sữa mà bé thích nhất. Vị thơm ngon, dễ uống đặc biệt sữa giúp con tăng trưởng chiều cao và giúp con ăn ngon hơn.


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (29/1/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Bé nhà mình đã dùng nhiều loại sữa khác nhau nhưng mình thấy Kid Power là loại sữa mà bé thích nhất. Vị thơm ngon, dễ uống đặc biệt sữa giúp con tăng trưởng chiều cao và giúp con ăn ngon hơn.


Chuẩn mom nhỉ, e cho con uống sữa này thấy con tự cầm uống luôn, chứ trc lười uống sữa lắm


----------



## Linh Đoàn (29/1/21)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Chuẩn mom nhỉ, e cho con uống sữa này thấy con tự cầm uống luôn, chứ trc lười uống sữa lắm


Là do chưa tìm đc sữa hợp với con đó mom, cứ dòng nào tốt con thích uống chọn cho con thôi mom


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (29/1/21)

E tim hiểu thì kid power là sữa  được làm từ nguồn sữa nguyên chất lấy từ những trang trại đã được chứng nhận là không chứa chất kháng sinh mom ơi nên yên tâm cho con uống.


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (29/1/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> E tim hiểu thì kid power là sữa  được làm từ nguồn sữa nguyên chất lấy từ những trang trại đã được chứng nhận là không chứa chất kháng sinh mom ơi nên yên tâm cho con uống.


Uii ưng thế, chắc đổi qua sữa này cho con luôn, thấy nh mẹ cũng cho con uống sữa này nè


----------



## Trang Lê (29/1/21)

Mua sữa Kid power ấy mom , dinh dưỡng của sữa này cao, còn có men tiêu hóa tốt cho đường ruooujt của con nữa


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (29/1/21)

Kid power tốt đó mom, đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng con hấp thụ tốt


----------



## Hà Thông (29/1/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Kid power tốt đó mom, đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng con hấp thụ tốt


Sữa này dễ uống ko mom nhỉ


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (29/1/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Sữa này dễ uống ko mom nhỉ


Mình cũng nếm thử thấy Kid power có vị rất thơm kiểu rất tự nhiên, dễ uống, con thích lắm


----------



## Hà Thông (29/1/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Mình cũng nếm thử thấy Kid power có vị rất thơm kiểu rất tự nhiên, dễ uống, con thích lắm


Mua ở đâu vậy chị nhỉ


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (29/1/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Mua ở đâu vậy chị nhỉ


Mom mua đây hàng chính hãng luôn nè Kid Power Việt Nam


----------



## Hà Thy (29/1/21)

Quan tâm e cũng đang muốn tìm hiểu sữa này


----------



## HOA NGUYEN HUYNH (29/1/21)

B mua sữa Kid power cho con thơm dễ uống ma trộm via tăng cân đấy b


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (29/1/21)

Mình cũng đang cho con uống kid power nè, Chất béo MCT dễ dàng hấp thu nhanh qua đường ruột, cung cấp nguồn năng lượng cần thiết cho trẻ, hỗ trợ tăng cân và kích thích tăng trưởng


----------



## Hoài Thương (29/1/21)

Thảo Hoàng nói:


> Mình cũng đang cho con uống kid power nè, Chất béo MCT dễ dàng hấp thu nhanh qua đường ruột, cung cấp nguồn năng lượng cần thiết cho trẻ, hỗ trợ tăng cân và kích thích tăng trưởng


Sữa này tốt thế hả mom ơi


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (29/1/21)

Hoài Thương nói:


> Sữa này tốt thế hả mom ơi


Ừa mom mình tìm hiểu đủ dòng mới cho con uống sữa này đó


----------



## Hoài Thương (29/1/21)

Thảo Hoàng nói:


> Ừa mom mình tìm hiểu đủ dòng mới cho con uống sữa này đó


Chắc mình cũng đổi sữa này cho con uồng xem sao, chứ con gầy hơn các b cùng tuổi thấy lo ghê


----------



## Oanh Tran (29/1/21)

Sữa kid power có hàm lượng Whey cao, có men tiêu hóa nên uống sữa này thấy con chị ăn uống tốt hẳn ra luôn


----------



## Kieu Phuong Le (29/1/21)

Oanh Tran nói:


> Sữa kid power có hàm lượng Whey cao, có men tiêu hóa nên uống sữa này thấy con chị ăn uống tốt hẳn ra luôn


Chị cho bé uống thường xuyên ko vậy c


----------



## Oanh Tran (29/1/21)

Kieu Phuong Le nói:


> Chị cho bé uống thường xuyên ko vậy c


Mỗi ngày mình cho con uống 2 ly là đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng r


----------



## Kieu Phuong Le (30/1/21)

Oanh Tran nói:


> Mỗi ngày mình cho con uống 2 ly là đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng r


Con e lười uống sữa lắm uống nh ngày trong lần đc ko mom nhỉ


----------



## Oanh Tran (30/1/21)

Kieu Phuong Le nói:


> Con e lười uống sữa lắm uống nh ngày trong lần đc ko mom nhỉ


Tùy theo nhu cầu của con mom cho con uống ấy, chia nhỏ làm nh lần trong ngày cũng đc mà


----------



## Kiều Trang (30/1/21)

Con em cũng đang uống kid power nè, sữa này có đạm whey giúp tăng sức đề kháng cho con đó


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (30/1/21)

Mua cho cháu uống đi bạn, mình thấy sữa này tốt đó, tiêu hóa ổn định, con ăn uống ngon hơn


----------



## hien nguyen (30/1/21)

Phan thị minh Thư nói:


> Mua cho cháu uống đi bạn, mình thấy sữa này tốt đó, tiêu hóa ổn định, con ăn uống ngon hơn


Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy mom


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (30/1/21)

hien nguyen nói:


> Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy mom


Mình đọc thấy sữa có Chứa Acid Lactic giúp tiêu hóa tốt, chống tiêu chảy, táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh đồng thời giúp bé tăng cường hệ miễn dịch và sức đề kháng cho trẻ đó mom


----------



## hien nguyen (30/1/21)

Phan thị minh Thư nói:


> Mình đọc thấy sữa có Chứa Acid Lactic giúp tiêu hóa tốt, chống tiêu chảy, táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh đồng thời giúp bé tăng cường hệ miễn dịch và sức đề kháng cho trẻ đó mom


Như này chắc con ko táo gì nữa r


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (30/1/21)

hien nguyen nói:


> Như này chắc con ko táo gì nữa r


Sữa này mát mà, ko táo nóng trong gì cho con đâu mom


----------



## đỗ vân anh (30/1/21)

Cho con uống kiad power đi mom dinh dưỡng cao còn bổ sung nhiều vitamin và khoáng chất nữa, phát triển thị lực và trí não cho con


----------



## Thảo Trần (30/1/21)

đỗ vân anh nói:


> Cho con uống kiad power đi mom dinh dưỡng cao còn bổ sung nhiều vitamin và khoáng chất nữa, phát triển thị lực và trí não cho con


Đúng r mom nhỉ. từ khi đổi sang sữa này thấy con nhanh nhạy hẳng, tìm hiểu có vitamin A nữa nên phát triển thị lực cho con đó


----------



## đỗ vân anh (30/1/21)

Thảo Trần nói:


> Đúng r mom nhỉ. từ khi đổi sang sữa này thấy con nhanh nhạy hẳng, tìm hiểu có vitamin A nữa nên phát triển thị lực cho con đó


Sữa này tốt nên mới cho con uống đó mom, chứ mình cũng thử nh loại sữa rồi thấy con ko hợp táo suốt à


----------



## Thảo Trần (30/1/21)

đỗ vân anh nói:


> Sữa này tốt nên mới cho con uống đó mom, chứ mình cũng thử nh loại sữa rồi thấy con ko hợp táo suốt à


Ừa mom trộm vía con hợp sữa nên cứ cho con uống thôi


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (30/1/21)

Nhà e 2 đứa cũng đang cho con uống kid power nè, sữa này thì giúp tăng cường sức khỏe đường ruột, hệ miễn dịch, hoàn thiện hệ tiêu hoá để bé hấp thu tốt và hạn chế  táo bón cho con đó mom


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (30/1/21)

Đoàn Thuy Nga nói:


> Nhà e 2 đứa cũng đang cho con uống kid power nè, sữa này thì giúp tăng cường sức khỏe đường ruột, hệ miễn dịch, hoàn thiện hệ tiêu hoá để bé hấp thu tốt và hạn chế  táo bón cho con đó mom


Đó ấy, e cũng thấy đổi qua sữa này thấy con tiêu hóa tốt, hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng tốt hơn ấy


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (30/1/21)

Bảo Hoài Nguyễn nói:


> Đó ấy, e cũng thấy đổi qua sữa này thấy con tiêu hóa tốt, hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng tốt hơn ấy


Bé nhà mình nhờ đổi sang sữa này mới ổn định tiêu hóa tăng cân đều đó mom


----------

